# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Manual de Cultivo: TOMATE

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un manual de cultivo del tomate que encontré en Internet. El autor es Boris Corpeño (El Salvador), y la publicación es de agosto de 2004.  *http://www.fintrac.com/docs/elsalvador/Manual_del_Cutivo_de_Tomate_WEB.pdf*  Espero se pueda utilizar como referencia para cultivar tomate acá en Perú.  Saludos Temas similares: Cultivo de tomate dominator Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!! E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!! Manual de Cultivo del Cacao

----------

